

How do you write/twitter about bad software you use at work? - geuis

I like to write, whether it be via my blog or Twitter. Definitely Twitter more now for the small stuff, and my blog for the infrequent but more thoughtful posts.<p>So at the company I work at, we are in the midst of using a new CMS that was purchased within the last year. It sucks. We were using an old version of Vignette which definitely had its problems, and there was a well-defined need to switch to a new modern system.<p>So we've invested a LOT of money purchasing this proprietary system which, from my perspective as one of 2 front-end developers, is a steaming pile. It seems to work well on the engineering side as far as scalability, but beyond that its really horrible to develop for.<p>So my question is primarily this: I want to blog and/or twitter about my experiences with this. I feel like its a civic, moral duty to be able to share my feelings and warn other developers against making a bad purchasing decision.<p>However, a lot of my friends that I work with (including senior level people who made the purchasing decision) follow me on Twitter and read my blog. Kind of puts me into a precarious position.<p>How do other people handle this situation?
======
sah
Strive not to work for or with people who value your agreement over your true
opinion.

------
t0pj
<http://rot13.com/>

~~~
geuis
thats pretty funny. doesn't quite keep it anonymous though. =)

